# Lake Malawi Tank Set - Up.



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

90Gallon....


How does this sounds... i really need peoples opinions.. starting this next week..



1. Livingstoni
6. Yellow Labs.
5 Peakcks...
4 Electric Blues.

and 1 kenyi or 1 demasoni..


if these 2 above are not able to work.. lemme know of another fish that will be suitable as a single for this group...

an is this too over stocked or under stocked....

thanks.. appreciate it.


----------



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

let you know right now, im no expert about cichlids, i just started keeping them but i think you shouldnt do the demosani, and the kenyi, i did and well many people say that there good only in groups of 10 or more, i have 3 electric labs, and 3 acei, they seem to be doing good. hope your expierence goes well with cichlids.

O also it doesnt sound too too overstocked, hopefully you have a canister filter, the guys got me into buying one so i got it to overstock a little.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Dont do the single demasoni or kenyi. The demasoni would be picked on, or eventully eaten, and Kenyis ar ebest in tanks all to themselves. The pea****************-lab-Livi setup sounds pretty good to me. IMO, though, I would rather have a Venustus than a Livi.
Good luck!


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

why a Vent than a Livi ? i jus have a lil thing for the livi i wanted to build around him  seen him at the LFS an had to make him my center piece.. reminds me of an oscarr and a jag.


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

insted of the demasoni or kenyi, wut about redtail botias, austriallian rainbows or giant danios ?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

"Electric blue" is a common name used for at least two different species of african cichlid (for example, melanochromis cyanerhabdos and sciaenochromis fryeri are both known as 'electric blue'); what species are you planning to acquire?

How large is the livingstonii you're planning on acquiring?


----------



## kribsandcons (May 14, 2007)

I haven't been on this forum in a while and i haven't posted anything yet either. But i hope this helps. 1 kenyi or demasoni is a little too little as was already stated. They are aggressive but you do need more than 1. perhaps a group of 6+. No you're tank is not overstocked, but if you plan on breeding them then you'll be fine. 

Make sure your ratios are anywhere from 1 male: 3 females to 1:4 or even 1:5

With a lake malawi tank, i would avoid the botia, the water parameters and environment isn't the same as a malawi setup. Rainbows might be ok as dither fish, but i don't think you'd really need them. 

You could just go with another specie of mbuna as long as you have enough rock work. For the most part, your tank seems pretty peaceful. Go with peaceful malawis.


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

ok. the living stoni is about 2inches. they get around 8-10inches. sciaenochromis is the type of electric blue ahli i will be getting.

is there any other peaceful group i could add with a ratio of 1:3. for the tank ?


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

wut about these ( rusty cichlids or acei's ) ?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

The blue fryeris cannget pretty big, if I were you I would not do them. Rusty cichlids would work better instead.

And a question unrelated to the topic- Are you planning on giving that jack dempsey a suitable home?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

The Fryeris are also really aggressive fish, so I suggest you skip them as well.

Without them, you could add both Rusty cichlids and Acei to the tank. Acei have a bluish/purple color to them, so they'd replace the blue of the Fryeri, if you are choosing fish by color and level of aggression. 

Or if you want a distinctly blue Mbuna, replace the Yellow Labs with Pseudotropheus saulosi. The males are blue and the females are a yellow-orange color. They would work with what you are planning to have.


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

JD is ina suitable home right now. 30gallon an is only 2inches. when larger ill make him a suitable place.


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

wuts a common american name for the saulosi ?


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

im changing to a 50gallon..

only doing aceis , rustys and pseudotropheus saulosi's.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> wuts a common american name for the saulosi


 I've never seen a common name for this fish. They are great fish. Every bit as colorful as Kenyii (lombardoi), but smaller and less aggressive.


----------

